# BI amping?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering if it is worth doing this , I have klipsch floorstanders which can be Bi-amped.:T

Is there any noticable difference ? bi amp vs normal


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

No


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

kingnoob said:


> I was wondering if it is worth doing this , I have klipsch floorstanders which can be Bi-amped.:T


If you have a MCH AVR capable of biamping already, it might be. But it depends on a _lot_ of variables.



kingnoob said:


> Is there any noticable difference ?In bass


Difference between what? You've left out too many variables.

cheers


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

ajinfla said:


> If you have a MCH AVR capable of biamping already, it might be. But it depends on a _lot_ of variables.
> 
> 
> Difference between what? You've left out too many variables.
> ...


Do bi amped sound better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, no difference at all unless you have a lot of exspencive equipment separate amps and EQs not worth the time or effort.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> No, no difference at all unless you have a lot of exspencive equipment separate amps and EQs not worth the time or effort.


 exactly. Just like, going to the moon is possible but not with a hanglider.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> No, no difference at all unless you have a lot of exspencive equipment separate amps and EQs not worth the time or effort.


Yeah I guess without monoblocks or a good amp , it wouldnt make a difference.
I have a onkyo 818 , If I decide to only run 5ch surround will it make a difference?

klipsch Icon might not be high end enough to tell a difference...either

I tried it and can only tell a difference in T-D , 3 ch. Perhaps it only helps in Stereo modes?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm gonna try it.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Talley said:


> I'm gonna try it.


My Klipsch Icon towers might be way clearer Bi amped, but I cannot run 7ch with bi amp onkyo 818? I need a power amp ?
5.1 ch Bi amp sounds amazing in my small room , maybe better then 7ch. More Bass extension from towers. 7-9ch was way too loud.

I was almost considering new speakers, but realized my placement was wrong. Now it is perfect. Towers upside down, on top of two 40" wide tv stands; I need a projector for my bedroom.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

40" Sony bravia has perfect colors, but is obsolete vs new 4k Tvs. I
BI amping actually might be the best for my room. Clarity is way better in front speakers. 5.2 ch is really good.

I prob wont run 7ch until I get a power amp, lacks depth with too many speakers my Room is too small.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> I was wondering if it is worth doing this , I have klipsch floorstanders which can be Bi-amped.:T
> Is there any noticable difference ? bi amp vs normal





kingnoob said:


> Do bi amped sound better?





kingnoob said:


> Yeah I guess without monoblocks or a good amp , it wouldnt make a difference.
> I have a onkyo 818 , If I decide to only run 5ch surround will it make a difference?
> klipsch Icon might not be high end enough to tell a difference...either
> I tried it and can only tell a difference in T-D , 3 ch. Perhaps it only helps in Stereo modes?





kingnoob said:


> My Klipsch Icon towers might be way clearer Bi amped, but I cannot run 7ch with bi amp onkyo 818? I need a power amp ?
> 5.1 ch Bi amp sounds amazing in my small room , maybe better then 7ch. More Bass extension from towers. 7-9ch was way too loud.
> I was almost considering new speakers, but realized my placement was wrong. Now it is perfect. Towers upside down, on top of two 40" wide tv stands; I need a projector for my bedroom.





kingnoob said:


> 40" Sony bravia has perfect colors, but is obsolete vs new 4k Tvs. I
> BI amping actually might be the best for my room. Clarity is way better in front speakers. 5.2 ch is really good.
> I prob wont run 7ch until I get a power amp, lacks depth with too many speakers my Room is too small.


Wow in 5 hours you have gone from the initial question about bi-amping to trying it for yourself, comparing it to 7 channel surround, to flipping your towers upside down and putting them on a TV stand.
I don't know what to make of this scenario but if you now have better clarity who am I to argue with your results.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

kingnoob said:


> My Klipsch Icon towers might be way clearer Bi amped, but I cannot run 7ch with bi amp onkyo 818? I need a power amp ?
> 5.1 ch Bi amp sounds amazing in my small room , maybe better then 7ch. More Bass extension from towers. 7-9ch was way too loud.
> 
> I was almost considering new speakers, but realized my placement was wrong. Now it is perfect. Towers upside down, on top of two 40" wide tv stands; I need a projector for my bedroom.


Upside down:blink::huh:.....how high are your tweeters now (how close to the floor)? I can't argue if you say they sound better, it's ultimately all about your satisfaction, but I'd like to see pictures of this...just out of curiosity:whistling:!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kingnoob said:


> Do bi amped sound better?


No.



tonyvdb said:


> No, no difference at all unless you have a lot of exspencive equipment separate amps and EQs not worth the time or effort.


Not a question of expensive equipment. The only important use of bi-amping is to (1) remove the passive crossovers built into the speakers, (2) design and build custom active crossovers for those speakers and, only then, (3) implement them in a bi- or tri-amped configuration.

OTOH, if you have extra amps/channels and can try bi-amping without additional investment, you might convince yourself of its value.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

chashint said:


> Wow in 5 hours you have gone from the initial question about bi-amping to trying it for yourself, comparing it to 7 channel surround, to flipping your towers upside down and putting them on a TV stand. I don't know what to make of this scenario but if you now have better clarity who am I to argue with your results.


^^^ +1. Bravissimo.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

kingnoob said:


> Do bi amped sound better?


As I said, that would depend on _many_ variables, with no definitive yes/no answer.
I'm not going to retype the whole thing, so I'll link the answer, since you're indeed considering this with a MCH AVR. Please read it slowly and carefully.
No, you won't get "more bass" outside of your imagination. Something would to be terribly amiss for that to be physically manifested.

cheers,


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> No, no difference at all unless you have a lot of exspencive equipment separate amps and EQs not worth the time or effort.


Tony, this has nothing to do with expense and everything to do with specific load impedance, specific amplifier behavior vs load, level, program material and listener perception, etc.

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The story behind bi -amping speakers is that it some how takes some of the load off the amps where in reality if your exsperiencing clipping or distortion because of a load of a speaker you need a bigger amp. The High frequencies on a speaker draw less than 15watts even at ear bleeding levels, you have better options than bi-amping that will give much more noticeable results.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The story behind bi -amping speakers is that it some how takes some of the load off the amps


Not "some how", but physically. The single amp single load is split into dual amp, dual load, exactly as shown in my link.



tonyvdb said:


> where in reality if your exsperiencing clipping or distortion because of a load of a speaker you need a bigger amp.


Yes, that's one option, but a Red Herring to the question of biamping with an amp/speaker you already own, which is what the OP is asking, just like in my link. Actually, almost every time I've seen this question, its a similar scenario.



tonyvdb said:


> The High frequencies on a speaker draw less than 15watts even at ear bleeding levels
> 
> you have better options than bi-amping that will give much more noticeable results.


That's actually one of the reasons why biamping could be audible and yes, there are often better options...if that was ever the question being asked. In this case it appears kingnoob is asking whether he should biamp with an Onkyo 818 and Klipsch Icons...and whatever music/levels he listens at. IOW, quite a few unknowns for any sort of absolute answers.

cheers


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the Link! Clarity of voices sounds way better Bi-amped, I think.

Yeah My 15" sub handles all the bass anyways, I crossed over towers at 40hz instead of full range.
Should I keep it this way?Or try full range for towers?:hsd:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

kingnoob said:


> Thanks for the Link!


You're welcome. Hopefully you caught the part where it might make no _audible_ difference whatsoever....



kingnoob said:


> Clarity of voices sounds way better Bi-amped, I think.


Before it was bass and now "way" better voices? Hmmm....ok.



kingnoob said:


> Yeah My 15" sub handles all the bass anyways, I crossed over towers at 40hz instead of full range.
> Should I keep it this way?Or try full range for towers?:hsd:


You are far more likely to hear a difference...if one exists...running full range, as that would tax the bass amp most. However, for best sound practices, especially 2ch, 40hz XO is good.

cheers


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Still hard to say whats better 5.1 vs 7ch w/heights. 
5ch Bi amping might be most realistic , 7ch more depth soundstage.
Bi amping definitely sounds better on towers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Still hard to say whats better 5.1 vs 7ch w/heights.
> 5ch Bi amping might be most realistic , 7ch more depth soundstage.
> Bi amping definitely sounds better on towers.


Are you sure your levels on each amp are the same ? When you bi-amp you need to get the levels properly set. It could be possible that your bass is sounding better now because of the bass being at a different level than before. Have you tried running REW before and after bi-amping?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bi-amping would not give you more bass, all it does is take the highs and lows and run them off two different amps. it is not a 50/50 split as your highs are only going to draw around 5watts at normal listening levels it's the lows/mids that take 90% of the amps power. Your not "releaving" much if anything by bi-amping.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Bi-amping would not give you more bass, all it does is take the highs and lows and run them off two different amps. it is not a 50/50 split as your highs are only going to draw around 5watts at normal listening levels it's the lows/mids that take 90% of the amps power. Your not "releaving" much if anything by bi-amping.


Yeah Its most likely a waste , I am better off running 7ch surround since it has way better depth.:T
Front heights seem to work really well in my room.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Bi-amping would not give you more bass, all it does is take the highs and lows and run them off two different amps. it is not a 50/50 split as your highs are only going to draw around 5watts at normal listening levels it's the lows/mids that take 90% of the amps power. Your not "releaving" much if anything by bi-amping.


I can shift the balance of bass to top end with gain to one or the other though which could give the impression of more bass, When i changed the level on my setup it also drastically changed my crossover frequency with Audyssey.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> I can shift the balance of bass to top end with gain to one or the other though which could give the impression of more bass, When i changed the level on my setup it also drastically changed my crossover frequency with Audyssey.


Agree :T


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried 7 , and 9ch I might go back to 5ch bi amped. or figure out next best sounding 7ch mode , need power amp to run true 9ch.


----------

